# Was ist diablo?



## patrick02 (29. Juni 2008)

hallo! 

Kann mir einer erklären was Diablo ist? 
Ist es eine Art WC3 oder eine Art WOW? 
ISt es ein Online Game? 


THX 4 Antworten


----------



## MetaData (29. Juni 2008)

Diablo war/ist/wird sein ein Singleplayer "hack ´n Slay" von Blizzard, wie etwa Titan Quest oder Sacred (um neuere Beispiele zu nennen).
Man läuft mit einem Charakter durch eine Umgebung (meistens Dungeons) und metzelt Horden von Gegner nieder, um immer bessere Skills und Ausrüstung zu erhalten.
Für die Story empfehle ich wikipedia.de oder einfach hier auf buffed:
Diablo und Diablo II.

Grüße.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

mein vorredner sagte alles was es zu sagen gibt^^

es ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Meilenstein der Computerspielgeschichte den jeder einmal probiert haben sollte (ich weis schon es gibt auch leute die sowas nich mögen aber das ist mir egal^^)


----------



## Babsy75 (29. Juni 2008)

das beste hack & slay was es gibt / gegeben hat
als diablo (1) rausgekommen ist war es das non-plus-ultra, ein milestone sozusagen
im mom könnte man hellgate london damit vergleichen

und nun endlich kommt der langersehnte dritte teil, was für ne durststrecke

und hoffendlich - bitte bitte bitte lieber computerspielegott - lass blizzard das spiel so hinbekommen & so einschlagen wie es die ersten beiden teile waren - bitte bitte bitte - und net so vergeigen wie die fortsetztung von gothic - bitte bitte bitte

DIABLO - the hell is back - jippyyyyyyyy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetaData (29. Juni 2008)

Hellgate London Oo?
Ähm, nichts gegen dieses Spiel, wers mag soll spielen, aber es hat kaum was mit Diablo gemein. 
3-D gegen 2-D, wasd gegen maus, shooter gegen iso.
Nur weil es von einem der Entwickler von Diablo entwickelt wurde, heißt es noch nicht, dass sie die gleiche Sparte wie Diablo III eingeschlagen haben.

Diablo kann man, wie gesagt, eher mit Titan Quest und Sacred vergleichen.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Juni 2008)

Geh in die Ecke und Schäm dich! ^^

einfach ma googlen


----------



## Avienne (29. Juni 2008)

Die Vergleiche "Diablo ist wie ..." sind eigentlich genau falsch rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diablo war wirklich ein Meilenstein der PC-Spiele-Geschichte und hat viele Nachahmer gefunden, von daher ist der Vergleich "Spiel X ist wie/versucht zu sein wie Diablo" passender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du wissen willst was Diablo ist, geh am besten in den nächsten Laden und kauf dir D2 für 10€, da kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hack&Slay steht hauptsächlich für schönes lässiges Monster metzeln. Diablo hat dabei durch die zufallsgenerierten Dungeons und Items einen sehr hohen Wiederspielfaktor. Die Dungeons sehen nie genau gleich aus und egal wie gut das Item ist, das man findet... es _könnte_ jederzeit ein besseres dropen...


----------



## maggus (29. Juni 2008)

Ich hab letztens auch mit einem jüngeren Spieler gechattet, und ich war leicht entsetzt darüber, dass er nicht gewusst hat, was Diablo ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens auch mit einem jüngeren Spieler gechattet, und ich war leicht entsetzt darüber, dass er nicht gewusst hat, was Diablo ist..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immer diese Jungend die weis einfach nicht was gut ist^^


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

Kurz erklärt:  "Der Gott der Spiele"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverDragon9984 (29. Juni 2008)

Nationalelf schrieb:


> Kurz erklärt:  "Der Gott der Spiele"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Diablo sowie auch Diablo 2 waren oder besser gesagt sind immernoch klasse Spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf Diablo 3!


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

omg noch nie was von diablo gehört?
wo lebst du hionterm jupiter?

nein jetzt mal normal:diablo ist n hack n slay game und verhalf diesem genre zum massendurchbruch wie wow 
bei denn onlinerollenspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (29. Juni 2008)

MetaData schrieb:


> Diablo war/ist/wird sein ein Singleplayer "hack ´n Slay" von Blizzard,.....[/url].




Wohl eher Multiplayergame. Die Onlinewelt hat das Spiel erst richtig großartig gemacht.


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

da schon aber es ist ganz klar als singleplayer game gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetaData (29. Juni 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Wohl eher Multiplayergame. Die Onlinewelt hat das Spiel erst richtig großartig gemacht.


Warcraft III ist auch ein Singleplayer Spiel, obwohl es nur dank des battle.net so großartig wurde....


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juni 2008)

MetaData schrieb:


> Warcraft III ist auch ein Singleplayer Spiel, obwohl es nur dank des battle.net so großartig wurde....



Die Warcraft und Diablo teile von Blizzard sind beides, sowohl überragende offline als auch online Spiele, beide haben eine schöne Story vor allem Warcraft, bei Diablo war sie ein guter Grund immer mehr Monster zu slayen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 
wir müssen und deshalb keine sorgen machen, Blizzard wir sicherlich aus Diablo keinen Quasinachfolger für WoW machen sondern ein Spiel das sowohl offline als auch online wieder einen neuen Maßstab setzen wird, 
und ja ich sehe das aus der Fanboykappe, aber ich erwarte auch für Diablo 3 keine rieseninovation sondern nur eine verbesserung von Diablo 2 das alleine würde schon reichen.


----------



## Das Vio (29. Juni 2008)

Ich werde das nie vergessen, das Game hat damals so gefesselt, das war richtig fett, Diablo 2 war richtig klasse. Wenn man an diablo denkt, und dann Wow spielt, kann man garnicht glauben das das ausm selben Stall ist DAs eine Atmosphärisch und hatte für damals richtig gute Highend Grafik, NICHT WAR ONKEL BLIZZARD!!!


----------

